# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ademhaling en longen >  Duizelig,Hyperventilatie?

## jan-111

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hallo, 
ik ben sinds twee en halve week continu de hele dag duizelig en ik heb last van hoofdpijnsteken en trillende spiertjes bij me linker oog en op andere plekken van me lichaam. 
Het vervelendste is dat ik raar uit me ogen kijk alsof ik buiten de realtiteit sta ik ben een aantal keer bij de dokter geweest die dacht dat het aan me evenwichtsoorgaan lag daar heeft me dokter vanaf gezien en die weet niet meer wat hij met me klacht aanmoet.
Omdat ik me armen en benen wel gewoon normaal kan bewegen dus volgens de dokter kan het niks ernstigs zijn en moet ik gewoon afwachten. Het probleem is dat het continu is de hele dag door dus je word er ontzettend moe van en wil gewoon weer normaal zijn heeft iemand enig idee wat dit zou kunnen zijn alvast bedankt.

----------


## Petra717

Kan je arts niet een MRI of CT laten doen? daar is teminste bij mij veel vandaan geplukt.

----------


## Wendy_w

Hoi Jan, je symptomen lijken herkenbaar, een aantal heb ik zelf ook gehad, het begon met een trillende ooglid en het eindigde met dagelijkse duizeligheid. Ik hoefde maar op te staan en ik was al duizelig. als ik lag of zat ging het beter. Het was erg angstaanjagend...bang dat je als een dronken persoon liep bovendien was ik erg bang om flauw te vallen. Na drie jaar aansukkelen en van huisarts naar ziekenhuis te zijn gegaan ben ik bij een fysiotherapeut terecht gekomen die voor mijn gevoel de goede diagnose stelde.... Hyperventilatie. Hij stuurde me verder naar een menschendiek therapeute die met mij oefeningen deed om mijn houding aan te passen en mijn ademhaling weer normaliseerde.
Ga bij jezelf eens na of je buikademhaling toepast of bespreek het meet een fysiotherapeut of je huisarts en een MRI of CT scan laten uitvoeren is zeker aan te raden om neurologische problemen uit te sluiten.

----------

